# Just sharpened chain and I'm seeing sparks when cutting



## stejus (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought I was seeing things but then I saw it again.  Just cutting through some oak and I wasn't even near the ground when I saw what appears to be sparks from the chain.  It looks like I was hitting a rock or something, but I was no where near the ground and there is nothing in the wood.    

Could this be steel shavings from when I sharpened the chain?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2011)

It'll happen if you are cutting a really old dried out dead standing oak. The stuff will dull a chain in a heartbeat. Also if you are cutting close the the bottom of the tree. The things suck a lot of sand into the wood down at the stump.


----------



## stejus (Nov 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> It'll happen if you are cutting a really old dried out dead standing oak. The stuff will dull a chain in a heartbeat. Also if you are cutting close the the bottom of the tree. The things suck a lot of sand into the wood down at the stump.



I think you figured it out.  The oak this happened on happened to be down and up off the ground by landing on another dead tree.  This looked to be about 2 years old and the bark just fell off if I touched it.  The wood was hard as a rock and that explains why my chain didn't last very long today...


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 22, 2011)

stejus said:
			
		

> I thought I was seeing things but then I saw it again.  Just cutting through some oak and I wasn't even near the ground when I saw what appears to be sparks from the chain.  It looks like I was hitting a rock or something, but I was no where near the ground and there is nothing in the wood.
> 
> Could this be steel shavings from when I sharpened the chain?




We have Ironwood on our property that I cut, throws sparks when you start bucking it up.


zap


----------



## Thistle (Nov 22, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> stejus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup it does.I dont have much & its smaller,but it throws sparks for sure. Same as cutting into the bark of Shagbark or Shellbark Hickory.Their bark contains silica,is even harder than the wood itself.The standing dead & fallen Red or White Oak I cut  takes the edge off almost as fast.


----------



## stejus (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, now I know it's the wood, but why? Is the chain so hot that it's lighting the wood dust on fire?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2011)

That is what I think happens. That and the steel from the edge coming off the chain. The last one of those I tackled it was like trying to cut into a thirty inch engine block. A five horse saw makes no difference when the chain bounces off of the wood. There is a 3/4 cord one that a tornado twisted the top out of down in my woods years ago that can just stand there. I ain't ever going through that again.

But man that last one was some firewood. Match light splits that burned forever.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Nov 22, 2011)

Just an FYI for you folks that have some of those exotic hardwoods....they do make carbide tipped chains for most saws....pricey you bet but they get the job done.
We use them all the time in demolition work, normal chain a few nails tops & it's toast. Carbide tipped chain, hundreds of nails before it needs to go to the shop for sharpening. 
If you have a large amount of that hard as heck wood it maybe worth your while. Allow you to keep your property clean without waiting years for the bugs to do it.
Just a thought. I know we never even consider normal chain for a demo job anymore, just too much work keeping the saws cutting.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 22, 2011)

Never seen sparks fly from oak, my bet is on junk in the tree!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Never seen sparks fly from oak, my bet is on junk in the tree!



Come on down. One is standing there waiting that will shower you with sparks. And trash any chain ya got. Bark off standing in the sun and the bugs don't get a foothold and white oak is like petrified wood.

I'm saving it for ya.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I lived closer,I'd grab it.If its sound,I dont leave it in the woods.No matter if its 4 inches diameter or 34.Sometimes takes me a while,but it all gets cut & hauled in eventually.Too good to let go to waste.


----------



## bpirger (Nov 22, 2011)

Does red oak tend to age without rotting on the ground?  I felled a couple of beech this weekend and in the vicinity was something that had been on the ground quite a while...the bark was LONG gone, the outside was a little soft, but damned the middle was hard as a rock.  Looks like red oak to me.   I dragged it in with the fresh beech.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2011)

Red oak around here in ground contact will rot away. Heartwood may be good but tons of punk on the outside.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 22, 2011)

bpirger said:
			
		

> Does red oak tend to age without rotting on the ground?  I felled a couple of beech this weekend and in the vicinity was something that had been on the ground quite a while...the bark was LONG gone, the outside was a little soft, but damned the middle was hard as a rock.  Looks like red oak to me.   I dragged it in with the fresh beech.



Beech rots quick oaks pretty good to go.


----------



## basswidow (Nov 22, 2011)

When I split the shagbark I cut a few months back and saw sparks,   I found barbed wire in the trunk.  Also closer to the trunk - there were seams with dirt and debris from ages ago that got trapped inside the trunk (not on the outside bark).  You just never know sometimes what you will get into.  Sparks fly and chains dull.

In this same tree,  it had an owl hole.  The hurricane took the tree down and we'd had tons of rain.  I was about 2 cuts from the owl hole when about 50 gallons of water mixed with sap came pouring out.  I thought - WTH?  I backed the saw out and just let it drain for a few minutes.  Poured out.   Gave me a good idea of why the tree came down.  It had a cavity big enough for me to hide in - but only one branch hole the size of a beer can to show for it on the outside.   Wood ants in the very base too.  

I doubt the sparks would come from metal shavings from just sharpening.  My shavings fall to the ground.  But any sand, rock, - sparks fly.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 22, 2011)

If the chain loosens up, any wood will create sparks.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> If the chain loosens up, any wood will create sparks.


or if you are pushing the chain through the wood. Sparks are likely coming from bar meets chain, IMO.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it, No smoking may catch the saw dust on fire.....Bet I can run sideways with out throwing sparks. ;-)


----------

